# Blaser Red Stag video



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Blaser released this video last week at IWA. I thought it was amazing when I watched it there. Thought some of you may appreciate it as well. It's very well done. Make sure you have the volume up on your speakers, the music really adds to the video.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

That's very well done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great video! Blaser is one of the top rifles that I would like to own and love the way they feel in my hands. My buddy is a dealer for Blaser and I have had the opportunity to shoot several of them, VERY nice rifles!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeesh, over dramatic much?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that shot was cool in slow motion.


----------

